# Minimum Security Prison Break



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Yesterday, Jedd decided to go out on the landing board for the very first time. I thought, "uh, oh... this doesn't look good!"

Jedd is a futurity racer who'd been brought to me early last August about the same time that I got Pierpont. He had a badly broken wing involving both the radius and the ulna. I had worked diligently to try to keep the shattered section immobilized so that he'd have a dim chance at future flight:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?p=80821&highlight=sling#post80821

He got to hang around for a week in the sling with Pierpont as his close companion:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?p=83371&highlight=Jedd#post83371

Eventually, he healed enough to go out in the loft, but his wing didn't work well enough to provide any lift. He couldn't make it up to anything his legs couldn't jump up onto. I have to give him credit, though, he never stopped trying and would flap quite a bit, managing his own physical therapy. Unfortunately for him, he couldn't manage his diet and soon became my heaviest pigeon, tipping the scales at 605 grams. Jedd never met a seed he didn't like...

I guess, though, that he's recently been making real progress on the flying and out to the landing board he went when I let the rest of them (that are capable) out for the afternoon. I maintained a close watch and he tried for the roof. He didn't make it but he did make it to the neighbor's shed which wasn't any loss of altitude. When I went to the neighbor's yard to try and flush him back to ours, he took off in the only direction that offered an uncluttered flight path--right out over a small field, across a busy expressway and towards a large building about 300 yards away. Reeling from the initial shock that he could do that well (his limit had been about 20 feet not long ago), I sounded the alarm:

PRISON BREAK!!! WHOOP!!! WHOOP!!! WHOOP!!!

I ran for the truck and hightailed it around to the parking lot of that building as a base of operations for the pigeonhunt. After much searching, I spied the escaped convict under a large pickup and attempted to apprehend him. It's easier to win some of those rigged games at the fair than to get a pigeon out from under a vehicle bare-handed, but I tried. And tried. 

Fortunately, the owner of the truck arrived and after he understood that I wasn't installing a car-bomb (that took some doing), he helped me and the convict was brought to justice. He was SOOOO happy to see the inside of the loft again. I guess I need to transfer this prisoner to maximum security before giving the other inmates leave.

Pidgey


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Both you guys were lucky ! Fortunately, it had a happy ending...


----------



## elvis_911 (Apr 26, 2004)

Pidgey said:


> Fortunately, the owner of the truck arrived and after he understood that I wasn't installing a car-bomb (that took some doing), he helped me and the convict was brought to justice.


lol  !! great story, and im glad you caught him !


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Pity Lin didn't have a camera on you.  Really glad you caught him.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

This is a wonderful story, and quite a rehab. I had read Pierpoint's story and have pondered it many times in my mind. I know that if I would have found him, he would have gone to the vet because I would have not known how to handle an injury so severe. They would have put him down before I left the premises. 

Please except my admiration. You really are amazing Pidgey.

Maggie, I'm pretty sure that Lin has many images in her heart.

Feather


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I'm sorry, Feather, but I really don't think I can handle compliments from you. Could you please use a little more imagination and come up with something abusive? Pretty Please, with sugar and cream on it?

Pidgey


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

O.K. Pidgey, I could probably condor up some abuse, but not today. It will take me weeks to get those photos off my mind and weeks to de-tox all of this admiration from my system. Of course it may speed the process along if I stare at the picture of that little hobbled pigeon for awhile.

I'll try, but definitely not today!

Feather


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Boy! I sure didn't expect that kind of middle-aged copout from WONDER WOMAN!!!

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Lemme' see if I can help...

Nanny, Nan-ny, Boo-Boo! Stick your head in PIJ-JUN POO!!!

...

<pant!> <pant!>

...any better?


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

W.W. only abuses the bad guys! A little name calling from a guy that devotes his time to saving pigeons will not faze W.W.

But...Feather can feel it starting to work 

Feather


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Now that was close to loosing this miracle pigeon.
Gl;ad you got him.

Reti


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Pidgey said:


> Boy! I sure didn't expect that kind of *middle-aged *copout from WONDER WOMAN!!!
> 
> Pidgey


"Middle-aged" has nothing to do with the cop out...WW is ageless...

One mistake can be forgiven, I wouldn't go for more if I were you...

Thank goodness you lucked out and "re-captured!"


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

There's honestly no telling where he'd try to go if he got good enough to fly even so much as a mile. I never found out where the futurity loft was. The original owner never got back with me and he was from either Washington state or Oregon. Jedd's a pretty good bird, really, and, I guess, is really working hard when I'm not looking to rehabilitate that wing. There's a terrible callous in there that I know has got the proximal radius and ulna held together. I'd sure like to see that separated and I'm fairly certain that it could be done surgically but it'd need a teflon slip-plate or something to keep the bones from growing back together for awhile. Maybe I could ask my vet about that.

Pidgey


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Feather, his good heart, no matter what he says, is why I think of him as "our Pidgey".


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Reason Jedd tried to fly the coop was because the printing company just delivered the new menus for Pidgey's Manger Les Frites Animaux restaurant, and his name included in the lineup along with the frog legs.
Daryl


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Those are animal crackers, Pigeonmama. Vegetarian.

PM me with the name and number of that hospital you work at--I need to call up there and find SOMEBODY big and mean enough to provide you with a complimentary BD spanking, even if it's the delivery truck driver.

Pidgey


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Pidgey,
Too late !! B-day was yesterday. I'm off the hook.
Daryl


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I'm sure that most others in the hospital won't care. Some (all the doctors, no doubt) may even be gleeful. Shoot, the whole town might turn out for the deal. If the advertising makes the radio, I'd bet a respectable number from the whole dang state would show up...

I gotta' book a plane ticket...

Pidgey


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Pidgey,

I'm glad Jedd is safe and sound. You had a couple of real good rehab cases back last year, huh?

Will there be anymore trial runs...of flying for this "X futurity racer" in the future?


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Planed Brake::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::*

HI PIDGEY, It was a planed break and Pigeonmama was in on it.The getaway car was not in the parking lot,otherwise Jedd would be in MAINE with all those legless frogs.  GEORGE


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

george simon said:


> HI PIDGEY, It was a planed break and *Pigeonmama was in on it*.The getaway car was not in the parking lot,otherwise Jedd would be in *MAINE* with all those legless frogs.  GEORGE


 

Thankee', George... Ah' bin a'smellin' sumpin' fishy but coodna' put mah' fanger own it...







 PIGEONMAMA!!!


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Yup, George would know all about it. He was driving. I was just riding 'shotgun"
Daryl


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

pigeonmama said:


> Yup, George would know all about it. He was driving. I was just riding 'shotgun"
> Daryl


And let me guess... George wouldn't stop and ask for directions?

Pidgey the NeverLost


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Pidgey said:


> And let me guess... George wouldn't stop and ask for directions?
> 
> Pidgey the NeverLost


And could we please hear what Lin has to say about this, before we form an opinion? Well, actually, I've already got an opinion.
Daryl


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

pigeonmama said:


> And could we please hear what Lin has to say about this, before we form an opinion? Well, actually, *I've already got an opinion*.
> Daryl


Now, why doesn't that surprise me?


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Trees Gray said:


> Hi Pidgey,
> 
> I'm glad Jedd is safe and sound. You had a couple of real good rehab cases back last year, huh?
> 
> Will there be anymore trial runs...of flying for this "X futurity racer" in the future?


At least that many, yeah. I wish I was more like Maggie and wrote things down in a journal but I'm just not that organized. I admire the quality, I just don't possess it and can't seem to manage to cultivate it, either.

Anyhow, I'm thinking of taking him some building with a lot of open space to practice in but no way to get out. I don't think I'll allow him even the chance to go out with the others again, though. My ticker's okay but I don't need to push it that hard...

Pidgey


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Next Time*



pigeonmama said:


> Yup, George would know all about it. He was driving. I was just riding 'shotgun"
> Daryl


 PIGEONMAMA next time get a real car,that MODEL T FORD just ain't hacking it.  GEORGE


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Sorry no abuse today! 

Feather


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Georgse,
I couldn't help it. Only vehicle I could find was the Tin Lizzie. You could have take a turn or two at the hand crank, to get her started,you know. Oh, my aching back 
Daryl


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*cranking*



pigeonmama said:


> Georgse,
> I couldn't help it. Only vehicle I could find was the Tin Lizzie. You could have take a turn or two at the hand crank, to get her started,you know. Oh, my aching back
> Daryl


DARYL, Cranking is for Cranky people and I am not Cranky so I can't CRANK. GEORGE


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

NO wonder you two never got anywhere!!!  

Sounds like a classic case of "blind leading blind!"


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Still gushing with admiration.....no abuse today!

Oh just one thing...if Phil would have had Jedd or Pierpoint, he wouldn't have wrapped him up in that sling contraption, he would have lovingly held him in that one spot until he healed.

Feather


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Wow...!


Good going Pidgey..!

Glad you had been able to see him take off, and, 'where' he went.


Glad things worked out well...!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------

